# Isopods identification



## Shaace (Oct 10, 2021)

Hello all, need your experts help to identify the isopods species that is on my garden. 

Isopods is found in south east asia (tropical country), size wise: 1/8" to 3/8" (3mms to 8mms), looks wise is gray/blueish from far, some are oranges, one or two is white. 

I am thinking this could be blue powder isopods? Or dwarf grey isopods? Or could be others? 



























Thank you


----------

